# Jails and Private IP addr problem



## roxanne (Sep 1, 2009)

I created few jails and I wanna download a 100MegB file from one jail to anothet.

Myjail1 ip is 192.168.0.1
Myjail2 ip is 192.168.0.2

I haven't configured any pipe or ipfw.(It is not enabled)
when I use scp command to copy 100MegFile from one to another the bit rate is 2kb/s which is tooooooooo slow.

When I change my ips to some public , download rate is 20Mb/s.

Could somebody please tell me what is the problem.

Cheers


----------



## anomie (Sep 1, 2009)

Eh.. let's see a traceroute(8) between the jails 1) with private IPs; 2) with public IPs. 

Please post the output in code tags.


----------



## wonslung (Sep 7, 2009)

roxanne said:
			
		

> I created few jails and I wanna download a 100MegB file from one jail to anothet.
> 
> Myjail1 ip is 192.168.0.1
> Myjail2 ip is 192.168.0.2
> ...


stupid question:

If you created the jails, then you have root access.

Why not just use cp

cp /usr/jails/SOMEJAIL/SOMEFILE /usr/jails/SOMEOTHERJAILS/


----------



## vivek (Sep 7, 2009)

wonslung said:
			
		

> stupid question:
> 
> If you created the jails, then you have root access.
> 
> ...



Not really, sometime two root user inside jail need to send files each other without giving base system access.


----------



## wonslung (Sep 7, 2009)

yes, i get that, but i was just going by his post.

One thing i do on my system though, which helps, is i have 2 ips per jail.

I have one ip which is an alias of the network interface, and i make another ip on a cloned loopback device with lo1

This does seem to make transfers between the jails faster....
i'm pretty sure it's due to the MTU which, on the loopback, is like 16384, vs 1500 on the nic

anyways, to do this i add this to my /etc/rc.conf


```
cloned_interfaces="lo1"
ifconfig_lo1="inet 10.0.0.254 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_lo1_alias0="inet 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_lo1_alias1="inet 10.0.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_lo1_alias2="inet 10.0.0.3 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_lo1_alias3="inet 10.0.0.4 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_lo1_alias4="inet 10.0.0.5 netmask 255.255.255.0"
```

then in my jail configuration part of the /etc/rc.conf i add both ip's

heres what that part of MINE looks like for 2 of my jails


```
jail_enable="YES"
jail_list="wwwjail mysqljail rtorrentjail mediaservjail rtest"

jail_wwwjail_rootdir="/usr/jails/wwwjail"
jail_wwwjail_hostname="www.wonslung-raidz"
jail_wwwjail_ip="192.168.1.16,10.0.0.1"
jail_wwwjail_exec_start="/bin/sh /etc/rc"
jail_wwwjail_devfs_enable="YES"
jail_wwwjail_devfs_ruleset="devfsrules_jail"
jail_wwwjail_mount_enable="YES"

jail_mysqljail_rootdir="/usr/jails/mysqljail"
jail_mysqljail_hostname="mysql.wonslung-raidz"
jail_mysqljail_ip="192.168.1.17,10.0.0.2"
jail_mysqljail_exec_start="/bin/sh /etc/rc"
jail_mysqljail_devfs_enable="YES"
jail_mysqljail_devfs_ruleset="devfsrules_jail"
jail_mysqljail_mount_enable="YES"
```

i'm not sure if this will help or not, but it does seem to for my system.

i think this was added in 7.2, but i could be wrong


----------



## roxanne (Sep 10, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all.

I tried ur advices but didn't get any differences until I downgraded my freebsd machine from 8 to 7.2

Cheers


----------



## vivek (Sep 10, 2009)

roxanne said:
			
		

> Thanks to all.
> 
> I tried ur advices but didn't get any differences until I downgraded my freebsd machine from 8 to 7.2
> 
> Cheers



FreeBSD 8 has new jail  features / stack and may be new configuration jail options.


----------

